# Breaking: Pistons Fire Mo Cheeks



## Basel

Didn't even make it to the All-Star break.


----------



## Basel

@ChrisWoj? @bball2223? @Jwick? @RollWithEm? 

Who do you guys think the Pistons will put as interim coach? Nobody has been named yet. And who do they try to go for next season?


----------



## Marcus13

Interesting. They're bad but I don't think a coaching change is going to help...we'll see tho


----------



## Basel

I think Detroit's biggest problem is Joe Dumars.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I think Detroit's biggest problem is Joe Dumars.


Agreed. But Cheeks sucks as well. 

Detroit could be a quality defensive team. I wish they'd kick the tires on Stan Van. He could turn that into a disgusting defensive front court.


----------



## Porn Player

Coach getting the blame for the trades made preseason. Josh Smith is a power forward. Greg Monroe is a power forward. You can't make it work with three big guys.


----------



## Basel

It's interesting that this came after the Pistons won back-to-back games.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Love the Stan Van Gundy idea. This team is just young enough to not quit on him.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> Coach getting the blame for the trades made preseason. Josh Smith is a power forward. Greg Monroe is a power forward. You can't make it work with three big guys.


Will never happen, but a Josh Smith+ for Melo trade?

I like that fit. Well I like that fit minus Brandon Jennings anyways.


----------



## Porn Player

R-Star said:


> Will never happen, but a Josh Smith+ for Melo trade?
> 
> I like that fit. Well I like that fit minus Brandon Jennings anyways.


I think Greg Monroe is more likely to be moved. His averages are down and with Drummond such a dominant force in the paint, they probably need a PF that can space the floor a little. 

I would love to land Monroe, I keep thinking that Ujiri will find a way somehow.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

I like Monroe for Melo better than Josh for Melo.


----------



## mixums

he was always a terrible head coach


----------



## Basel

mixums said:


> he was always a terrible head coach



I think he's more remembered for helping the little girl sing the National Anthem in Portland than anything he's ever done as a coach - good or bad.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> I think Greg Monroe is more likely to be moved. His averages are down and with Drummond such a dominant force in the paint, they probably need a PF that can space the floor a little.
> 
> I would love to land Monroe, I keep thinking that Ujiri will find a way somehow.


I just don't like pairing Smith with other shot happy guys like Melo and Jennings.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Knight to Jennings might have been a downgrade.


----------



## Porn Player

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Knight to Jennings might have been a downgrade.


Both teams lost that trade.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Cheeks is an embarrassingly bad head coach and Dumars should not be allowed to hire another.


----------



## Adam

Josh Smith kills another coach. I guess with him scoring 30 last night Dumars felt validated choosing Smith in Smith's, "Me or him," ultimatum.

Dumars needs to go. He went out and got all these players. The fans hate Smith and Jennings already. He has fired like 10 coaches. He missed horribly back in the draft in 2003. Why does he still have a ****ing job?


----------



## bball2223

Dumars has been the issue for years. The 5-6 year run we had was great, but it's been all downhill since the trade for Iverson.


That being said Cheeks was terrible. 50 games was a little early, but it was inevitable.


----------



## JonMatrix

Adam said:


> Why does he still have a ****ing job?


A misplaced sense of loyalty. 


Mo Cheeks was a garbage retread hire, but signing Josh Smith pretty much ****ed him from the start. Stan Van Gundy or if he isn't interested, Lionel Hollins, would be a good fit.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Josh Smith is terrible but he didn't get Mo Cheeks fired. Cheeks did not need any help with that.


----------



## R-Star

Mods, can we merge these please?


----------



## Bogg

They can still at least make the playoffs if they turn Monroe into a perimeter shooter and a point guard who can run the pick-and roll. It sounds like Dumars is doing everything he can to stick with this three-big thing, though.


----------



## roux

Porn Player said:


> Both teams lost that trade.


Brandon Knight is pretty good, he's just not a point guard.


----------



## RollWithEm

Basel said:


> @ChrisWoj? @bball2223? @Jwick? @RollWithEm?
> 
> Who do you guys think the Pistons will put as interim coach? Nobody has been named yet. And who do they try to go for next season?


They should make Rasheed interim head coach. He could set a new technicals record in the second half of the season.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> They should make Rasheed interim head coach. He could set a new technicals record in the second half of the season.


Someone said that in the other thread.


MERGE!


----------



## RollWithEm

In all seriousness, though, why not Henry Bibby?


----------



## roux

RollWithEm said:


> In all seriousness, though, why not Henry Bibby?


Izzo?


----------



## bball2223

roux said:


> Izzo?


Honestly, that may be a very realistic option. State doesn't return much next year, and I've never really heard Izzo as agitated as he's been this year.


----------



## ChrisWoj

A lot of people talking about Dumars making Cheeks a scapegoat here - but all I've heard so far is that this decision came from the top, and Dumars has been on the Cheeks bandwagon all year. The fact that Gores made this decision against Dumars' will, and the fact that they're promoting an unproven assistant into the interim role shows Dumars isn't long for this job. He's out.


----------



## RollWithEm

Lionel Hollins came right out and said he is interested in the job, but that nobody from Detroit had reached out to contact him.

http://www.sheridanhoops.com/2014/02/12/podcast-lionel-hollins-wants-to-coach-the-detroit-pistons/


----------



## ChrisWoj

RollWithEm said:


> Lionel Hollins came right out and said he is interested in the job, but that nobody from Detroit had reached out to contact him.
> 
> http://www.sheridanhoops.com/2014/02/12/podcast-lionel-hollins-wants-to-coach-the-detroit-pistons/


I don't understand this at all. The biggest issue in Detroit is - nobody wants to coach this team. Joe Dumars has run through coaches so fast that you can't bring in a respected name. Lionel Hollins is a fantastic NBA head coach, and they haven't even reached out to him? What the hell.


----------

